# Resignation



## targetworker (Nov 20, 2022)

How to change resignation date? i just found out that i’m starting a new job early and want to change my resignation date to the last day i worked


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 21, 2022)

Tell your etl or hr. I am assuming that you did it in workday too? You might lose any pro you had too.


----------



## DC Diva (Nov 21, 2022)

Change in workday and then just stop showing up.  They will figure it out.


----------



## Dream Baby (Nov 21, 2022)

Make sure you print it out for your own records too


----------



## targetworker (Nov 21, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> Change in workday and then just stop showing up.  They will figure it out.


how exactly do you change it in workday?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 21, 2022)

targetworker said:


> how exactly do you change it in workday?


Go on Workday.
Go to your profile.
Go to the 3 dots in the upper right corner.
Click "job change"
Click "resign"


----------



## targetworker (Nov 21, 2022)

yea i did that but i need to change the day? can i do it online or do i have to call?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 21, 2022)

on a store computer, i think


----------



## Yetive (Nov 24, 2022)

You need to call. Just put your shifts up and let your TL or ETL know.


----------

